# Bariatric surgery....



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2007)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know (irl) 2 ppl who have had the surgery. One went thru everything successfully. The other has to have a colastomy (sp?) bag for the rest of her life.

I feel like while it DOES help you reach a healthy weight, it doesnt teach you self control. It doesnt teach you portion control (it FORCES portion control upon you, not the same). It doesnt teach you to manage your emotional eating. It doesnt teach you to make healthier food choices. So I think its definitely a LIFE or DEATH last resort.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2007)

The three people I know who had it done had to have psychological care before and after it, as well as a certified nutritionist to keep  them on track. 

I don't think it's an easy out, but it's also not first line defense, IMO.


----------



## jenii (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd say "last resort," although not life or death. I'm saying last resort as in, "if you've tried willpower over and over, and it just hasn't worked."

But, I definitely think that if you do it, you should also get help somehow in regards to self-control, or learning how to eat better.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

i know someone who had this surgery. and they now are TOO thin. its gross. someone who is very large and now very small (imagine the skin) 

a few months ago this person looked perfect. now they're like a skeleton with skin draped over it. 

i agree with kels823, it doesn't teach you anything. no self control, portion control, nothing


----------

